

Offer HN: I will build your startup for $999 - codeforhn

Hi. I am a regular HN-er. I am using a throwaway account to post this.<p>I am a freelance PHP/MySQL programmer based in India. I mostly do outsourced coding work but I'm in a dry spell for the last two months. I usually get work via word of mouth, but haven't received any for the past few months. I've tried sites like oDesk and Freelancer but the quality of projects are very low and its difficult to bid against the "$100 for a facebook clone" coders, particularly with no feedback score.<p>I'm strapped for cash at the moment, so I'm offering my coding skills at a low cost. For only $999, I will build your entire web app. Of course, I'm offering to build just the MVP and nothing particularly complex.<p>But if you've wanted to build a web app (from scratch or using any common api like facebook, twitter, last.fm, etc.) I can create the MVP for you for $999 and within a few weeks.<p>Email me at codeforhn@gmail.com. Thanks.<p>PS. I am open to any PHP project of any size, just email me.
======
cmonkey
You might try adding a little more context. Being open about projects helps
customers have confidence in you. Transparency sells =)

------
fourmii
What are your other dev skills? Could you give us some examples of your recent
work?

------
larrys
Some examples of things you've done?

~~~
tnorthcutt
+1 to samples. Also, why the throwaway account?

